# will kolher copy it ???



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/science/bizarre-medieval-triple-toilet-seat-revealed


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That title is so hyperbolic. It's not bizarre, it was extremely common back in the day. And how do they know there weren't partitions between each hole? Wouldn't be much different than stall racks we have today, just a bit less room. 



The partitions could have been reused to build something else after while this piece would have been thrown out because it had big holes in it and probably poo ingrained in it's surface.





.


----------

